# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  ( سوال درباره تفاوت رشته ریاضی و تجربی)

## seyedali

سلام 

یه سوال 

در رشته ریاضی،  در درس های ریاضیات چه مبحثی است که تو ریاضی رشته تجربی اصلا وجود نداره؟ دوستان گفتم اصلا نه اینکه خلاصه تر

----------


## seyedali

up

----------


## مسیح

نمیشه بطور مبحثی گفت چون عموما تجربی ها هم درسای ریاضی رو میخونن اما ساده تر و بقول خودت خلاصه تر و یه سری جاهای جزیی هستن که تجربی ها اصلا ندارن.مثلا قسمت هایی از هندسه تحلیلی ریاضی رو هم تجربیا دارن.اگه دقیقشو بخوای خودت باید سرفصلای کتاباشونو ببینی و مقایسه کنی.
(اگه سوالت واسه اینه که انتخاب کنی بری تجربی یا ریاضی باید دید و چشم اندازتو از دبیرستان ببری بالاتر و باید ببینی به چه رشته ها و شغل هایی علاقه داری و مهمترن واست چون 2 3 سال دبیرستان میگذره. اصل کار بعدشه.)

----------

